# Devoucoux saddles info and thoughts pls.



## kerilli (3 June 2010)

This is on behalf of a friend, hope nobody minds.
Please can you give me some opinions on the following:
Do you use a Devoucoux?
Why did you choose this make?
What discipline do you compete in?
How do you rate your saddle?
Which other saddle would you compare most to the Devoucoux?
If you don't have one, would you consider one? If not, why not?
Any replies really appreciated, thankyou.


----------



## kit279 (3 June 2010)

Ok, I'll bite 

Until quite recently, had a Devoucoux Makila dressage saddle.  Bought it originally as I had a very cold backed horse who didn't like a flocked saddle (I had a made to measure Ideal and it fitted him but he just didn't like it) and would only go in his latex panelled Butet jump saddle.  Couldn't find a Butet dressage saddle so tried him in a friend's Devoucoux and horse went very sweetly so bought one second hand.  Sold it as the horse built up a fair bit of back muscle over the last few years and it was a bit narrow on him.  When it was also too narrow on my new black horse, I decided to sell it with the aim of getting a Butet dressage - just haven't got round to organising a fitting yet. 

I personally didn't have any problems with the Devoucoux but they didn't fit all horses and the ones they didn't fit certainly made their feelings known... By contrast (and I know this is HHO heresy ) I haven't found a horse yet that didn't fit into and go well in my Butet.  Hence my choice to get a Butet dressage this time round.


----------



## BigRed (3 June 2010)

My wealthy friend had one bought for her, a XC saddle, complete with bridle and matching everything.  Although the horse was measured by the official representative, the saddle did not fit properly and she had the devils job to get the problem rectified.

I think their products look great, but I think they are drastically overpriced and I'd rather get an English product that I can complain to an English person about.


----------



## pootler (3 June 2010)

Do you use a Devoucoux?
A Chiberta Close Contact XC saddle

Why did you choose this make?
When I was looking three years ago, it was highly rated amongst the professionals as a really good saddle.  One of the main advantages being extra stickability for the rider &#8211; hence my interest.  

What discipline do you compete in?
All rounder with eventing being my favourite comp.

How do you rate your saddle?
Had it fitted to a previous horse, was always slightly unsure of the fit but horse seemed to go well in it.  Had a check up about 18 months ago as I felt it wasn&#8217;t fitting as well as it could and it was re-padded.  Was actually really unhappy with the way it was re-fitted.

Fast forward to new horse, the Chiberta was completely stripped out and started again with new fitter adjusting it to my specifications.  I am now happy with the fit and touch wood the horse seems happy too.  Have had the physio out twice in 3 months, as have had two new saddles to check all is ok and horse appears none the worse for either saddle.

Which other saddle would you compare most to the Devoucoux?
I had the opportunity to sit on a friend&#8217;s Selleria Equipe, not sure if it was this one http://www.selleriaequipe.it/en/node/94 but it felt very much like the Chiberta and looks a lot like one too!  http://www.devoucoux.com/devoucoux_fr/contenu/uk/boutique_uk/fiche_prod.php?fam=selle&prod=CHI 

I&#8217;m not sure of the cost of the Equipe but would definitely consider it if it was cheaper than the Devoucoux.

For what it is worth, many other saddlers are quick to slag Devoucoux off but more than happy to try to copy the style of the chiberta for their saddles!


----------



## Sarah_Jane (3 June 2010)

Do you use a Devoucoux?
I had one and currently ride a friends horse in one.

Why did you choose this make?
Good quality and the best saddle I have ever sat in.

What discipline do you compete in?
Eventing

How do you rate your saddle?
They are the best saddle I have sat in however within 6 months Sarnie was sore and muscles were wasting. The fitter insisted the saddle fitted when it clearly didn't and told my back lady (in a nice enough way) she didn't know what she was doing. Eventually someone came over from France and altered it I still wasn't happy and sold it. I would never buy one again.

Which other saddle would you compare most to the Devoucoux?
I use a Butet but it is quite different I think the Devoucoux are fairly unique.


----------



## giveachance (3 June 2010)

I bought a second hand devoucoux chiberta for one of my event horses and had a specialist out to re-adjust it to the horse. To be honest I never thought the fit was that good, it just never seemed to sit quite right. I find in general it doesn't really seem to fit anything and sits awkardly. I do however love riding in it and think that it does make you feel very secure, especially cross country. I also love how light weight they are. I have also had several friends who swear by them so perhaps its more that not all the fitters are that good?

I really rate albion saddles, they seem to fit on everything and even if the fits not perfect I have never had one make the horse sore and they are extremely hard wearing.


----------



## kerilli (3 June 2010)

Thanks everyone... a couple more questions:
Those who have had a Devoucoux, if you had a problem, how did you find the Customer Service? What did you think of the agent, and was s/he easily contactable etc?


----------



## spacefaer (3 June 2010)

Do you use a Devoucoux?
yes Milady - quite old model but similar to the makila

Why did you choose this make?
because I've always wanted one

What discipline do you compete in?
(ex eventer now hunting) I use it for schooling at home and for my working hunter

How do you rate your saddle?
Love it - very sticky, secure feeling - I hate being held in by the deeper seated saddles. 
Fab for jumping in too (surprisingly)
They were designed for French TB backs so don't fit a lot of horses - particularly broad backed WBs so I can see why some people don't like them and their fit.  Mine fits 4/5 of our ISH horses but they're all a similar stamp


Which other saddle would you compare most to the Devoucoux?
style-wise a Butet, but never ridden in anything like it

Bought mine 2nd hand so never had any dealings with Devoucoux themselves


----------



## Sarah_Jane (3 June 2010)

kerilli said:



			Thanks everyone... a couple more questions:
Those who have had a Devoucoux, if you had a problem, how did you find the Customer Service? What did you think of the agent, and was s/he easily contactable etc?
		
Click to expand...

Not great and trying to pin down fitter wasn't easy!


----------



## Halfstep (3 June 2010)

I have an acquaintance whose business is selling dressage horses. We were talking about saddles and she said that she swears by her Devoucoux Malika (sp?), because none of the horses she has in to sell stay long enough to object to it, and it is the most comfortable saddle for her to ride in........

.........she rides her own horses in an Albion..........


----------



## daisycrazy (3 June 2010)

Do you use a Devoucoux?
Yes, a Chiberta and a Milady.

Why did you choose this make?
Reputation and when first bought one had a horse who tended to be very tense through the back. I very much like latex or foam panels compared with flocked or air panels.

What discipline do you compete in?
Eventing.

How do you rate your saddle?
The saddles I've got now are fantastic. Super comfortable for horse and rider and horses have gone very well in them. When I first bought saddles from Devoucoux I wasn't happy with the fit - but with determination did get the fit sorted out. Buying the second time around (for a different horse) I was much more confident about going for exactly what I wanted, rather than what the fitter thought. I have also found the saddles fit other horses remarkably well, but then I didn't just accept the standard fit that they first came with so they may not be representative.

Which other saddle would you compare most to the Devoucoux?
Not sure. Would try anything with foam or latex panels and a wide gullet.

Customer service - varies depending on who your local person is. I generally found them between average and excellent, depending on the person and the problem. I think the key thing is to make sure they explain their products and options fully and then go for what you want - e.g. the Milady was not even offered to me first time around but it is the most comfortable dressage saddle ever, plus there are options for how forward cut it is, so I have the most forward cut option and can actually walk after I've ridden in it...


----------



## KitC (4 June 2010)

Butet Butet Butet! (Sorry, not that helpful but I love my butets as the seat doesnt feel as 'high', I felt like I was sitting on a mound in the devoucoux)!


----------



## criso (4 June 2010)

Just a thought of additional question.

What breed/type of horse do you use it on?

I have been told that fitwise they are not great on warmbloods but good on TBs and the French selle francais that have alot of TB in them.


----------



## daisycrazy (4 June 2010)

One TB, one WB (Hann/Holst/SF). Also put them on my MW ISH and a couple of others of different type, all of whom were happier in them than in their own made to measure saddles.


----------



## emsy (4 June 2010)

I've recently brought both a butet dress and eventing saddle and they are amazing!!! they fit the horses very well and Anky from Sederholm selected was great when she came out to fit them!!!


----------

